# Strange problem with newer kernels

## k0nstant

I've had this problem for awhile lately on my desktop whilst trying out some of the newer kernels. I thought I'd post about it now that the 2.6.32 kernel is in the stable branch and I can't seem to find a way around this issue.

The problem is that the boot process just stops without any kind of error. The weird part is that I somehow figured out if I eject the cd drive it will continue for a short moment. If I keep doing this, I can actually get it to fully boot...

By playing with the kernel configuration for awhile I discovered that the problem goes away if I disable ACPI support. For the most part, I don't really care about ACPI, but the fglrx drivers won't work without it, so that makes it kind of important to me.

I can't seem to find information on this problem anywhere. I do see plenty of people posting about ACPI problems, but nothing seems quite like this. Does anybody know anything about this or is there any kind of a fix for this?

The kernel I'm currently using that doesn't have this problem is 2.6.31-r10 from gentoo-sources. The ones that I've tried that do have the problem are 2.6.32-r7, 2.6.33, 2.6.33-r1 from gentoo-sources and 2.6.34_rc5-r8 from git-sources.

----------

## iss

Did you try to press any key when boot pauses?

Maybe it's something like my problem - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825371.html

I think you have to enable CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR in kernel (Kernel hacking  ---> Check for stalled CPUs delaying RCU grace periods).

I will try to check with 2.6.31 series but because of KMS i would rather have recent kernel fixed.

----------

## Rexilion

Does unplugging the CD-drive help? Do you see anything in dmesg? (if possible)...

----------

